# Cycling myths or common-knowledge you'd like to see dispelled



## TempleDancer (29 Oct 2020)

I'm sure it's common of most sports, but cycling does seem to have it's fair share to utter tosh repeated ad-inifnitum and accepted as gospel because_ 'the man faster than me in the group ride said so'._

I'll go first with (the likely to be contentious) vertical compliance in frame design. I don't beleive it exists to any user appreciable way. Anything you are feeling is a function of tyres, seatpost and contact points on the bike. It doesn't matter if you are riding a 20 year old clunker made of gas-pipe or expensive carbon fresh out of the mould, the deflection in a rigid truss is barely worth measuring compared to that of the tyres it is rolling on and the saddle you are perched on.

But there is not a cycling-press review that doesn't have something to say about the relative compliance of one frame versus another. Unless they tested them on the same tyres, at the same pressure with the same saddles and seatpost then it's comparatively meaningless to me.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2020)

The myth that you have to wear lycra to be a cyclist


----------



## matticus (29 Oct 2020)

"Well if it's good enough for <_names 3 times GT winner_> ... " 
meaning that "it" must be best, fastest, etc etc ...


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> The myth that you have to wear lycra to be a cyclist


yes, though as you are an inveterate/respected fettler I would be interested in your views on the "feel", "compliance" or whatever sexual-congress suggestive term folk favour for various frame materials. As a non techie I tend to think there is something in it though way less than some folk would have us believe.


----------



## winjim (29 Oct 2020)

It's a sport*.


*Apart from when it is, obviously, but a lot of the time it's not.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

If I only take one water bottle I'll be faster and the yellow bear will take pity on me and give me some water if I weaken.


----------



## Moodyman (29 Oct 2020)

£1000 bikes described as entry level / training bikes.

For some of us, they are our best bikes.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

Over the last 20 years, along with a pretty much accepted serious climate issue, nights have been getting darker darker very much darker so lights front and back have had to get brighter brighter brighter. And thankfully those nice manufacturers have responded to peddling humanity in its hours of need. By peddling stuff. And what's more, as is clear to all but the near blind, it's been getting darker during the day. By 2027 there will be no difference between day and night.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Over the last 20 years, along with a pretty much accepted serious climate issue, nights have been getting darker darker very much darker so lights front and back have had to get brighter brighter brighter. And thankfully those nice manufacturers have responded to peddling humanity in its hours of need. By peddling stuff. And what's more, as is clear to all but the near blind, it's been getting darker during the day. By 2027 there will be no difference between day and night.



Phew! Thanks for that.

I've been worried I've had a degenerative rods and cones issue for the last couple of decades.


----------



## Profpointy (29 Oct 2020)

TempleDancer said:


> I'm sure it's common of most sports, but cycling does seem to have it's fair share to utter tosh repeated ad-inifnitum and accepted as gospel because_ 'the man faster than me in the group ride said so'._
> 
> I'll go first with (the likely to be contentious) vertical compliance in frame design. I don't beleive it exists to any user appreciable way. Anything you are feeling is a function of tyres, seatpost and contact points on the bike. It doesn't matter if you are riding a 20 year old clunker made of gas-pipe or expensive carbon fresh out of the mould, the deflection in a rigid truss is barely worth measuring compared to that of the tyres it is rolling on and the saddle you are perched on.
> 
> But there is not a cycling-press review that doesn't have something to say about the relative compliance of one frame versus another. Unless they tested them on the same tyres, at the same pressure with the same saddles and seatpost then it's comparatively meaningless to me.



Quite apart from the tyres, there's a lot of "vertical compliance" (whatever that means exactly) in the forks - you can see them flexing right enough. A mm or whatever in the frame proper is negligible in comparison. 

I can believe that difference frame materials transmit vibration differently though, but that said, I've only owned steel framed bikes, but they certainly differed from each other in "feel". Uncannily the more expensive bikes did genuinely feel nicer - and I don't think it was just psychology, though it could have been fit as much as superior materials or construction


----------



## TempleDancer (29 Oct 2020)

Moodyman said:


> £1000 bikes described as entry level / training bikes.
> 
> For some of us, they are our best bikes.



Very much so in my case.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Oct 2020)

You have to be old & infirm to be able to use an ebike without being called a cheater


----------



## matticus (29 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Over the last 20 years, along with a pretty much accepted serious climate issue, nights have been getting darker darker very much darker so lights front and back have had to get brighter brighter brighter. And thankfully those nice manufacturers have responded to peddling humanity in its hours of need. By peddling stuff. And what's more, as is clear to all but the near blind, it's been getting darker during the day. By 2027 there will be no difference between day and night.


If you're saying that lots of bike lights are now often _too _bright (which is fair comment), I think I should also point out that

*car* lights have gotten a lot brighter too. Just to be balanced, like Auntie Beeb teaches us :P


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

If you take the various bits off your superslim very expensive bike (lights, various gubbins you need to carry, tools, spare bits of clothing, snacks, power stuff etc etc) and put it in a dirty big sack on your back this weight disappears thanks to the pull of the planets so you can skip off your bike like a crippled hunchback with a shoot streak up its back and invite lesser cyclists to marvel at your featherlight bike.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

Singlespeed bikes wear their drivetrain components more slowly so they last longer/need less maintenance.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> If you're saying that lots of bike lights are now often _too _bright (which is fair comment), I think I should also point out that
> 
> *car* lights have gotten a lot brighter too. Just to be balanced, like Auntie Beeb teaches us :P


at the risk of a divert, I've never been dazzled to near blindness on my bike by a car. Which may be partly explained by the fact that car lights aren't routinely promoted as "retina-burning" or whatever.


----------



## TempleDancer (29 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Singlespeed bikes wear their drivetrain components more slowly so they last longer/need less maintenance.



I did about 8,000 miles on my original SS chainring and rear sprocket before changing them out. I'm not sure how that compares to geared bikes as it's been that long since I owned one.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

TempleDancer said:


> I did about 8,000 miles on my original SS chainring and rear sprocket before changing them out. I'm not sure how that compares to geared bikes as it's been that long since I owned one.


interesting mr/ms/mrs temple, particularly as you started the thread. I skipped physics after O level but can't escape the superstition that with my triples each ring shares the wear - a single ring get the lot, it's always driving. (I do have a single chainring bike - a dahon speed Pro - single on the front with a 7speed cassette on a 3speed hub at the back. Have never worn a front ring so fast. It's now a peril - can only be ridden if I ride ever so steadily - not a good idea to pull away from the lights quickly - I need to change it. And of course I don't have the option to move to another front ring for a more positive drive.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Oct 2020)

Blimey, with the marketing these days, cycling is ALL myths and common knowledge...


----------



## TempleDancer (29 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> interesting mr/ms/mrs temple, particularly as you started the thread. I skipped physics after O level but can't escape the superstition that with my triples each ring shares the wear - a single ring get the lot, it's always driving. (I do have a single chainring bike - a dahon speed Pro - single on the front with a 7speed cassette on a 3speed hub at the back. Have never worn a front ring so fast. It's now a peril - can only be ridden if I ride ever so steadily - not a good idea to pull away from the lights quickly - I need to change it. And of course I don't have the option to move to another front ring for a more positive drive.



As it happens, I have the old one to hand:





It’s not too bad at first glance, but when I fitted a new chain they just wouldn’t mesh properly so it (and the rear sprocket) had to be changed.
That is after multiples of year round commuting with only the most cursory nod to cleaning.

Edit: I guess the counterpoint could be that I produce so few watts that any wear is microscopic.

And it’s Mr TempleDancer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Oct 2020)

That riders on e bikes work just as hard as people on bikes.


----------



## Teamfixed (29 Oct 2020)

Bananas ripen quicker in a saddlebag


----------



## TempleDancer (29 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Quite apart from the tyres, there's a lot of "vertical compliance" (whatever that means exactly) in the forks - you can see them flexing right enough. A mm or whatever in the frame proper is negligible in comparison.
> 
> I can believe that difference frame materials transmit vibration differently though, but that said, I've only owned steel framed bikes, but they certainly differed from each other in "feel". Uncannily the more expensive bikes did genuinely feel nicer - and I don't think it was just psychology, though it could have been fit as much as superior materials or construction



Yes that is fair, the forks on my Charge twang around a fair bit at speed. But I'm pretty certain the frame itself could support a footbridge with no visually perceptible movement.

My feeling is, that in a blind test with two frames concealed under gaffer tape and cardboard, with the same tyres, saddle, seatpost, bars - you'd get a 50/50 split in those who thought one was more comfortable that the other.


----------



## Chris S (29 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Singlespeed bikes wear their drivetrain components more slowly so they last longer/need less maintenance.


I think it's something to do with the straight chain line and no derailleur to constantly adjust.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> yes, though as you are an inveterate/respected fettler I would be interested in your views on the "feel", "compliance" or whatever sexual-congress suggestive term folk favour of various frame materials. As a non techie I tend to think there is something in it though way less than some folk would have us believe.


Well i have been called worse 

That's a tough one but there's definitely a difference between the mass produced frames and the small volume makers.

This has been more bought home to me with the latest additions to my fleet.

A few weeks ago i got my hands on a Spa Tourer made with Reynolds 725 and the 45 miles i used that for were an eye opener for sure as i expected a heavy plodder and got a greyhound


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2020)

Moodyman said:


> £1000 bikes described as entry level / training bikes.
> 
> For some of us, they are our best bikes.



never spent anywhere near that and have always enjoyed my bikes


----------



## rrarider (29 Oct 2020)

If you don't use a torque wrench to tighten all the nuts, your bike will disintegrate.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well i have been called worse
> 
> That's a tough one but there's definitely a difference between the mass produced frames and the small volume makers.
> 
> ...


many thanks for that biggs, i always respect your opinion, as I am sure many do, though I fear you have sent yourself back to the gutter/head barely above water by using the term "fleet".


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

Chris S said:


> I think it's something to do with the straight chain line and no derailleur to constantly adjust.


mm - fair point on the chainline - though my rear mechs, 8 or 9 speed, need little to no adjustment after fitting bits/cables and I always try to ride in sensible chainlines.


----------



## snorri (29 Oct 2020)

The myths that helmets provide some sort of whole body protection from any form of injury likely to be encountered whilst cycling.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Oct 2020)

Reducing the weight of your wheels is the most effective weight reduction to improve hill climbing


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

disc brakes are silent.


----------



## chriswoody (29 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> disc brakes are silent.



OK, maybe not all of them, but mine are completely silent.

On the myth front, the fact that you need to have tread patterns on road tyres, along with the myth that if you put your tyres on the wrong way round the world will start spinning counter clockwise. 

There is no correct orientation for tread patterns, because they have no affect at all on road.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Oct 2020)

Pushing big gears ruin your knees.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Oct 2020)

Dressing up in head to foot day glo makes you responsible and safe.


----------



## Sterlo (29 Oct 2020)

chriswoody said:


> OK, maybe not all of them, but mine are completely silent.
> 
> On the myth front, the fact that you need to have tread patterns on road tyres, along with the myth that if you put your tyres on the wrong way round the world will start spinning counter clockwise.
> 
> There is no correct orientation for tread patterns, because they have no affect at all on road.


Mine are silent, until I pull the brake on. This time of year, I clean the discs/pads regularly which usually lasts for about 2 or 3 rides before they start again.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2020)

Road shoes and cleats are better for 'power transfer' - ... nonsense


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Oct 2020)

A lump of polystyrene strapped on your head has no magical properties whatsoever.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

Front suspension and ebikes go together like a horse and carriage.
hang on - maybe they do - go rustle me a minimum maintenance horse.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

everything in cycling is so last year
(remember that golden age before the covid hell?)


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

The test of a good pump is something you can ram up your arse without blinking.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2020)

Cycling is dangerous....


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2020)

All cyclists jump red lights


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

All cyclists are wonderful wonderful people who wish nothing but well towards their fellow humans and the planet.
And have absolutely no ego.


----------



## TempleDancer (29 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> ...ram up your arse without blinking.



Is likely the name of a whole range of products from Planet X.


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Oct 2020)

TempleDancer said:


> vertical compliance in frame design


Readers of this thread interested in vertical compliance might well appreciate this article. Please do not sip coffee while reading.
"I was able to tell just by looking at the pictures that the carbon fiber construction and layup yielded a frame that was laterally stiff yet vertically compliant."
bikesnob-2008-dream-bike-shootout


----------



## screenman (29 Oct 2020)

All cyclist are tight, surely that one is not correct, only about 99% are.


----------



## matticus (29 Oct 2020)

Roads can be dangerous.

(I was going to go for "_Cars are dangerous_" but that's a little easier to support ...)


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> many thanks for that biggs, i always respect your opinion, as I am sure many do, though I fear you have sent yourself back to the gutter/head barely above water by using the term "fleet".


I use fleet because the majority of them are useable.

Rather than just show


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Readers of this thread interested in vertical compliance might well appreciate this article. Please do not sip coffee while reading.
> "I was able to tell just by looking at the pictures that the carbon fiber construction and layup yielded a frame that was laterally stiff yet vertically compliant."
> bikesnob-2008-dream-bike-shootout




Brilliant!


----------



## roley poley (29 Oct 2020)

chains stretch ..yes they get longer over time with wear but aren't made of rubber bands


----------



## All uphill (29 Oct 2020)

"My bicycle has forks, breaks and peddles."

No it flippin' doesn't!


----------



## Venod (29 Oct 2020)

You need baggy shorts and a peaked helmet to ride a MTB.


----------



## Venod (29 Oct 2020)

Gear indicators are usefull.


----------



## mickle (29 Oct 2020)

That you have to use clip-in pedals to be a proper cyclist.
That you have to change your chain and cassette at the same time.
That bicycle chains need regular degreasing.

That bicycle frames don't flex... I could clench my old Rocky Mountain Scandium frame between my knees and visibly twist it from head tube to seat tube. If you've ever tried to 'cold set' a crappy cheap frame like a 90s Muddy Fox Courier versus a decent hand built 4130 frame there's a world of difference. The Pace RC200 was an interesting frame in this regard - immensely rigid where the forces aligned with the flats of the square tubing, but the most horrendous bottom bracket sway and torsional noodlism between head tube and rear axle.


----------



## Tigerbiten (29 Oct 2020)

Being low on a recumbent means you're invisible in traffic.
You need a flag on a recumbent to be visible.

Luck .........


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Oct 2020)

Tread on a road cycle tyre offers better grip on wet tarmac.
The rolling efficiency of road cycle tyres will be adversely affected if you don't mount the tyre with the (any) direction of rotation arrow pointing forwards (except for the rear tyre where it needs to point backwards).
Tyre pressures above 100psi don't just feel fast, they aargh fast.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2020)

mickle said:


> That you have to use clip-in pedals to be a proper cyclist.
> That you have to change your chain and cassette at the same time.
> That bicycle chains need regular degreasing.
> 
> That bicycle frames don't flex... I could clench my old Rocky Mountain Scandium frame between my knees and visibly twist it from head tube to seat tube. If you've ever tried to 'cold set' a crappy cheap frame like a 90s Muddy Fox Courier versus a decent hand built 4130 frame there's a world of difference. The Pace RC200 was an interesting frame in this regard - immensely rigid where the forces aligned with the flats of the square tubing, but the most horrendous bottom bracket sway and torsional noodlism between head tube and rear axle.



I had one of these back in the early 90's and boy did the thing flex.

Impossible to eliminate chain rub - I learned to live with it after a while.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

Cripes, have never seen such a thing. Looks like a designer on a bucket of drugs was given another bucket of pasta to play with.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (29 Oct 2020)

That derailleur is pronounced /dəreiliə/ rather than /direilə/.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Oct 2020)

Elevated chainstays are not a great look, IMHO.
Is 1-by transmission really A New Thing?
I was riding a 40T to 14-34 5 speed forty years ago.
I'm now on 34T to 12-32 7 speed.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2020)

Alloy frames are better for using in the winter


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Oct 2020)

What do we want, what do we really want? Thinner rims/less braking surface/metal for more money.
All all we really need to be told is that we are Elite and mixing it with the peloton.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

Venod said:


> You need baggy shorts and a peaked helmet to ride a MTB.


Or that you have to wear lycra on a road bike


----------



## matticus (29 Oct 2020)

Once a Wheeler said:


> That derailleur is pronounced /dəreiliə/ rather than /direilə/.




That you need a great french accent to be a Proper Cyclist.


----------



## matticus (29 Oct 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> Elevated chainstays are not a great look, IMHO.


Don't you mean seatstays? Oh no, sorry, my mistake. But while I'm here:

Dropped seatstays: they're *clearly *a fashion thing aren't they?!?




TheDoctor said:


> Is 1-by transmission really A New Thing?


WOAH! If we start getting into "New Thing " rants we'll just be copy-n-pasting the whole forum!


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Oct 2020)

If you get a non repairable puncture on a road bike you can just pull the tube out (or leave it in (why not)) and stuff the tyre full of grass. That will get you home (if 'home' is just round the coroner). With apologies to @Oldhippy


----------



## Venod (30 Oct 2020)

Off road riding on a drop bar bike is a new thing.


----------



## Venod (30 Oct 2020)

BCF is always right and clubs should stick to the BCF rules ridgedly even if it means upsetting the club members.


----------



## tyred (30 Oct 2020)

Venod said:


> Off road riding on a drop bar bike is a new thing.


Not a drop bar bike but I put a picture on Flickr last week of my Raleigh Pioneer on a unsealed road covered in leaves and someone commented saying how I must be really brave and skilled to ride such a challenging road without a proper mountain bike and off road tyres. 

The road runs alongside a lake shore so is pancake flat, it has a hardpacked surface and I ride it regularly even on slick tyred road bikes and I fail to see why it is such a challenge or why I would need a special bike to ride it 

I wonder did the commentator notice my Raleigh is built up as a fixed wheel.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Oct 2020)

Cyclechat is full of curmedgeon`s and technophobes


----------



## DCBassman (30 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> curmedgeon`s <<<<< what's that apostrophe doing there?


And grammar nazis...


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Oct 2020)

DCBassman said:


> And grammer Nazis...


FTFY


----------



## Salar (30 Oct 2020)

Always have a steel framed bike.

Because, when you are in the depths of Africa or India and the frame snaps a local will weld it for you.


----------



## matticus (30 Oct 2020)

Salar said:


> Always have a steel framed bike.
> 
> Because, when you are in the depths of Africa or India and the frame snaps a local will weld it for you.


Don't they have welding gear in Wales?

(If not, then I see your point - cos you're not going to Africa for a while, are you?  )


----------



## gasinayr (30 Oct 2020)

If you cycle you stand a greater chance of getting Prostate cancer


----------



## Salar (30 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> (If not, then I see your point - cos you're not going to Africa for a while, are you?  )



Can't go anywhere at the moment until 9th Nov apart from work, unless you can work from home or "essential shopping"


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> If you get a non repairable puncture on a road bike you can just pull the tube out (or leave it in (why not)) and stuff the tyre full of grass. That will get you home (if 'home' is just round the coroner). With apologies to @Oldhippy



I've actually seen someone do that to to get them home a long time ago.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Not a drop bar bike but I put a picture on Flickr last week of my Raleigh Pioneer on a unsealed road covered in leaves and someone commented saying how I must be really brave and skilled to ride such a challenging road without a proper mountain bike and off road tyres.
> 
> The road runs alongside a lake shore so is pancake flat, it has a hardpacked surface and I ride it regularly even on slick tyred road bikes and I fail to see why it is such a challenge or why I would need a special bike to ride it
> 
> I wonder did the commentator notice my Raleigh is built up as a fixed wheel.



I'm old enough to remember doing rough stuff on my "racer" in the days before we had mountain bikes.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> tyre pressures above 100psi don't just feel fast, they aargh fast.



I'm a little short arse, 5' 6" and 11 stone, tyre pressures even approaching 100psi slow me down. That high and I'm getting my fillings rattled and I'm too busy hanging on to the bike to get the hammer down.


----------



## chriswoody (30 Oct 2020)

Venod said:


> Off road riding on a drop bar bike is a new thing.



Indeed, and here's a great photo essay of some of those early pioneers:

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/jun/13/break-the-cycle-britains-oldest-off-road-club


----------



## matticus (30 Oct 2020)

Salar said:


> Can't go anywhere at the moment until 9th Nov apart from work, unless you can work from home or "essential shopping"



Surely getting your classic steel bike welded is essential shopping??


----------



## Twilkes (30 Oct 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Readers of this thread interested in vertical compliance might well appreciate this article. Please do not sip coffee while reading.
> "I was able to tell just by looking at the pictures that the carbon fiber construction and layup yielded a frame that was laterally stiff yet vertically compliant."
> bikesnob-2008-dream-bike-shootout



There's a similar example in screenwriting lore: "You could tell from the look on her face that she was thinking about Paris."


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> disc brakes are silent.



Rim brakes are silent


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Oct 2020)

Wearing shorts below 10C will ruin your knees


----------



## matticus (30 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Wearing shorts below 10C will ruin your knees


😄
Subconscious slip??


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Oct 2020)

All uphill said:


> "My bicycle has forks, breaks and peddles."
> 
> No it flippin' doesn't!



My bicycle has fords, beaches, and pebbles


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> 😄
> Subconscious slip??



You will have to explain that one.


----------



## sheddy (30 Oct 2020)

Motorists think cyclists are obliged to give way.


----------



## matticus (30 Oct 2020)

Sorry, I was reading a bit too much into that ... it is Friday ...


----------



## Twilkes (30 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Wearing shorts below 10C will ruin your knees



I wore shorts in 0-2C on a commute once and definitely screwed up a knee for a week or so. But then I live in Scotland where 10C is summer, so.....


----------



## Twilkes (30 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> "racer"


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Oct 2020)

Riding an ebike 5-6 days a week for 20+ miles a day on low assistance

is cheating and not as good for you as

riding a 'proper' bike for 10 miles then taking a week to recover before you can manage it again


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2020)

Twilkes said:


> View attachment 555317



Showing my age.


----------



## Twilkes (30 Oct 2020)

The ball of your foot must be over the pedal spindle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Oct 2020)

Twilkes said:


> I wore shorts in 0-2C on a commute once and definitely screwed up a knee for a week or so. But then I live in Scotland where 10C is summer, so.....



People do their knees in at all sorts of temps. It’s not the temp that the problem.


----------



## Venod (30 Oct 2020)

chriswoody said:


> Indeed, and here's a great photo essay of some of those early pioneers:



Yes The RSF, some great characters in that club.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Riding an ebike 5-6 days a week for 20+ miles a day on low assistance
> 
> is cheating and not as good for you as
> 
> riding a 'proper' bike for 10 miles then taking a week to recover before you can manage it again



that is common knowledge


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Oct 2020)

That riding a bike for 10 miles needs a week for recovery


----------



## matticus (30 Oct 2020)

That riding a bike on the highway is dangerous.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> That riding a bike for 10 miles needs a week for recovery


Depends on how long your bike has been in the shed rusting before you start

and how long you have been sitting on the sofa eating Big Macs since you last did any exercise


----------



## matticus (30 Oct 2020)

I'm not laughing.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Oct 2020)

Salar said:


> Always have a steel framed bike.
> 
> Because, when you are in the depths of Africa or India and the frame snaps a local will weld it for you.




Wasn't there the story of this happening on an early Tour-de-France and the cyclist mended his own bike at a local blacksmith's.
He was disqualified, despite re-welding / forging himself as then required by the rules, but the blacksmith had worked the bellows for him


----------



## matticus (30 Oct 2020)

Why didn't he just take a spare bike off the team-car roof-rack??


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Wasn't there the story of this happening on an early Tour-de-France and the cyclist mended his own bike at a local blacksmith's.
> He was disqualified, despite re-welding / forging himself as then required by the rules, but the blacksmith had worked the bellows for him



The early tour de France was in Africa ?🤪😜🤨😝😚


----------



## a.twiddler (30 Oct 2020)

chriswoody said:


> Indeed, and here's a great photo essay of some of those early pioneers:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/jun/13/break-the-cycle-britains-oldest-off-road-club


Although I was never in the RSF, those pictures struck a chord. Certainly when I was leading groups on YHA weekends in the early '80s we seemed to travel our fair share of unmade roads, towpaths and tracks in torrential rain, snow and blistering heat (not all on the same weekend)! We used generic 10 speed "racing" bikes with never a straight bar or knobbly tyre to be seen, and if something broke we always managed to fix it even if just as a get-you-home measure. I don't think anyone thought of ourselves as anything unusual, it was just what we did. Maybe that's why I still gravitate towards cyclable bridleways or trails nowadays even on supposedly less-suitable bikes. If it gets too boggy you can still ultimately carry it or push!
Maybe a bit OT but I thought I'd share it.


----------



## Moon bunny (30 Oct 2020)

The very best way to ride a bike around a scenic area is to go as fast as you possibly can and avoid, at all costs, seeing anything of the views, all that matters is the time you take and the speed you reach.


----------



## palinurus (30 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Wasn't there the story of this happening on an early Tour-de-France and the cyclist mended his own bike at a local blacksmith's.
> He was disqualified, despite re-welding / forging himself as then required by the rules, but the blacksmith had worked the bellows for him



Christophe was given a small time penalty rather than a DQ (insignificant compared to the time lost due to the fork failure- something like two hours walking to the blacksmiths and three hours to fix the fork under the instruction of the blacksmith).







That was in 1913. Further fork-related incidents* will occur in the 1919 and 1922 tours.

*In 1919 he was leading on the penultimate stage and broke his fork- having to fix it again- finishing 2hrs 29 mins behind the stage winner (and third overall the following day)
In 1922 another fork failure had Christophe finishing the stage on a bicycle borrowed from a priest.


----------



## matticus (30 Oct 2020)

Here is the hideous statue at the foot of the Tourmalet (descending eastbound). I have a pic of my own, but it was pissing down, so you'll prefer this one:


----------



## Cymro74 (30 Oct 2020)

Cyclists must give way to cars because they don't pay road tax


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Oct 2020)

Cars don’t pay road tax


----------



## pjd57 (30 Oct 2020)

Cyclists don't have insurance.....


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Cars don’t pay road tax


Nor do their owners/drivers.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

You can't do that* on a bike.

*It could be distance, or simply the shopping.


----------



## Cymro74 (30 Oct 2020)

I have had the road tax thing shouted at me a couple of times, once as justification for running me off the road. It clearly bugs some people but I find it an odd justification for dangerous driving.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

Cymro74 said:


> I have had the road tax thing shouted at me a couple of times, once as justification for running me off the road. It clearly bugs some people but I find it an odd justification for dangerous driving.


I have simply pointed out, that just like them, I have paid the appropriate rate as laid out for my class of vehicle.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Oct 2020)

You absolutely positively gotta have a carbon bike.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Oct 2020)

You positively must have a gravel bike


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> The very best way to ride a bike around a scenic area is to go as fast as you possibly can and avoid, at all costs, seeing anything of the views, all that matters is the time you take and the speed you reach.



One of the reasons I stopped club riding, I was spending my Sunday mornings travelling at flat chat conentrating on holding a wheel and not seeing much of the area I was traveling through.


----------



## TempleDancer (31 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> One of the reasons I stopped club riding, I was spending my Sunday mornings travelling at flat chat conentrating on holding a wheel and not seeing much of the area i was traveling through.



I also have this vice (though I don’t club ride). So much of my time is spend head down, riding as hard as I can to keep the Strava gods placated. I’m not even that fast.
I have been making a point to stop and take photos of things I see whilst out, this is breaking up my pace a bit as I have to vary my speed and look around if I want to see anything.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2020)

TempleDancer said:


> I also have this vice (though I don’t club ride). So much of my time is spend head down, riding as hard as I can to keep the Strava gods placated. I’m not even that fast.
> I have been making a point to stop and take photos of things I see whilst out, this is breaking up my pace a bit as I have to vary my speed and look around if I want to see anything.



I've never done strava, I was club cycling in the 1990's, even now I can sometimes forget to look round and just ride at flat chat, like you I'm not quick.


----------



## byegad (31 Oct 2020)

A none cyclist preconceived notion. 
As a recumbent triker, my trike gets lots of attention from those who don't ride.
The preconceived idea is that it's hard work, and anything over a 5 mile ride is unbelievable or a feat equivalent to NASA's moon landings.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> You definitely must have steel tourer with a triple chainset. Anything manufactured after 1979 doesn't count.


But this is correct isn't it?


----------



## the_mikey (31 Oct 2020)

Teamfixed said:


> Bananas ripen quicker in a saddlebag



Not in a saddlebag, but you can start the ride with a yellowy green banana in your jersey back pocket and it'll be a stickly brown mush a couple of hours later.


----------



## Faratid (31 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Cars don’t pay road tax



Just in case there is anyone who doesn't already know; there is no such thing as 'road tax'. Motorists pay 'vehicle tax' based on their vehicle type. The roads are paid for from council tax in the UK, apart from motorways and some trunk roads, which are funded from general taxation. Nevertheless, the roads are for all of us to use.


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> One of the reasons I stopped club riding, I was spending my Sunday mornings travelling at flat chat conentrating on holding a wheel and not seeing much of the area i was traveling through.


I’m fortunate my club has an easy pace group, our mission statement don’t ruin a Sunday morning bike ride by getting hot and sweaty and out of breath. Oh and if there’s a nice view we stop and look at it .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2020)

All bikes legally need orange reflectors on the pedals.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Oct 2020)

Carbon fibre bikes melt in the rain.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2020)

It’s cool to ride a bike without mudguards when it’s raining.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> One of the reasons I stopped club riding, I was spending my Sunday mornings travelling at flat chat conentrating on holding a wheel and not seeing much of the area i was traveling through.


+ 1 to you and moonbunny. I intend to get back to Scotland as soon as I can camping on a bike. So I can see it. Last time I did a touring camping holiday there I was driving. And saw/experienced a fraction of what I am sure awaits me.
Back to main topic


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Oct 2020)

Steel frames last forever.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Oct 2020)

Young unknowing children ride their bikes for fun and independent exploring, but are soon thankfully educated out of this by strava loving elders who teach them to ride where everyone else is riding so they can compare themselves to little johnny down the road. This way lies enlightenment, success and the regard/respect/awe of their peers.

(credit to @Moon bunny )


----------



## C R (31 Oct 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Carbon fibre bikes melt in the rain.


Of course, everyone knows carbon fibre doesn't melt in the rain, it dissolves.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> Of course, everyone knows carbon fibre doesn't melt in the rain, it dissolves.



Mea culpa - it melts when you take it inside to dry it off!


----------



## Twilkes (31 Oct 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I’m fortunate my club has an easy pace group, our mission statement don’t ruin a Sunday morning bike ride by getting hot and sweaty and out of breath. Oh and if there’s a nice view we stop and look at it .



The flip side of this is, if you're going to ride fast you might as well do it somewhere scenic. It's not like 'blink and you'll miss it', if you look around every few minutes you'll see pretty much everything there is to see.

I never do group rides though, farking hate cyclists.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2020)

Maximum tyre pressure = maximum speed


----------



## Chris S (31 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> All bikes legally need orange reflectors on the pedals.


Only if they were manufactured after 1985.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2020)

Chris S said:


> Only if they were manufactured after 1985.



Hence why it’s a myth


----------



## Chris S (31 Oct 2020)

Yes - I forgot the thread title!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2020)

Bikes lanes cause traffic


----------



## RichardB (31 Oct 2020)

Until 1937, vehicle taxes were earmarked for road expenditure. Then the Home secretary decided that it was ridiculous to earmark income in this way, and the link between vehicle taxes and road maintenance was abolished. Since then (only 83 years, after all, so still quite a novelty to some folk), cyclists who pay income tax have contributed as much to the road network as any red-faced motorist.

What makes them really angry is when you tell them that the Home Secretary responsible for this lefty-trendy-hippy-dippy bit of legislation was that well-known hipster snowflake ... Winston Churchill.


----------



## RichardB (31 Oct 2020)

Chris S said:


> Only if they were manufactured after 1985.



And I think I am right in saying that the law requires these 'legally-required' reflectors to be present at the time of sale by a cycle dealer (not a private sale) but if you remove them 5 minutes after purchase you still have a fully-legal bike.

A full list would be white front and red rear, orange on the pedals (visible from the rear) and something on the wheels visible from the side. Also possibly a bell. Willing to be corrected, but that's how I think it stands. Requirements of sale, not requirements of use.


----------



## Chris S (31 Oct 2020)

RichardB said:


> A full list would be white front and red rear, orange on the pedals (visible from the rear) and something on the wheels visible from the side.


That's another myth - you don't need a white front reflector.


----------



## RichardB (31 Oct 2020)

RichardB said:


> And I think I am right in saying that the law requires these 'legally-required' reflectors to be present at the time of sale by a cycle dealer (not a private sale) but if you remove them 5 minutes after purchase you still have a fully-legal bike.
> 
> A full list would be white front and red rear, orange on the pedals (visible from the rear) and something on the wheels visible from the side. Also possibly a bell. Willing to be corrected, but that's how I think it stands. Requirements of sale, not requirements of use.



Useful summary here, which others may know but I had forgotten. Interesting that the safety regs don't apply to recumbents as the saddle height exempts them, under an exemption intended to exclude pavement cycles intended for toddlers. 

https://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/regulations/safety-regulations


----------



## HLaB (31 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> You positively must have a gravel bike


I've not got one so it must be true


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 Oct 2020)

Cycleops said:


> You absolutely positively gotta have a carbon bike.



I fecking haven't got to go carbon I can assure you!. 100% steel and staying that way.


----------



## snorri (31 Oct 2020)

Cyclists get punctures most weeks.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Oct 2020)

Can't remember when I last had a puncture, many years though.


----------



## snorri (31 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Can't remember when I last had a puncture, many years though.


I wouldn't worry, I haven't heard any mention of the Puncture Fairy for a while, possibly struck down by Covid.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Oct 2020)

£350 cycling glasses will add 4% to your average speed and make you irresistible to the opposite sex.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Nov 2020)

Middle aged blokes in black lycra drop 2kg.
That suspicious bulging you can see is an integral water bladder, allowing them to ensure that the bike is only burdened by a single small bottle.


----------



## roley poley (1 Nov 2020)

so you find that sort of saddle comfy then?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Nov 2020)

Real cyclists don't have bells - don't need them - to let you know they are shaving past is a crime against coolness for which the rules police will drag them from their bike and sit them on an Apollo with a minimum of 15 springs.


----------



## byegad (1 Nov 2020)

You're all mad.
If you don't ride a recumbent you (up)wrong.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Nov 2020)

RichardB said:


> Useful summary here, which others may know but I had forgotten. Interesting that the safety regs don't apply to recumbents as the saddle height exempts them, under an exemption intended to exclude pavement cycles intended for toddlers.
> 
> https://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/regulations/safety-regulations



Depends on the recumbent. High racers and more more upright recumbents will likely exceed the max height 635mm rule. But recumbents don’t have saddles so it’d be an interesting interpretation anyway.

https://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2010/198/regulation/3/made


----------



## MichaelW2 (1 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> All cyclist are tight, surely that one is not correct, only about 99% are.


Cycling equipment is simultaneously ridiculously expensive and a sign of poverty.


----------



## RichardB (1 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Depends on the recumbent. High racers and more more upright recumbents will likely exceed the max height 635mm rule. But recumbents don’t have saddles so it’d be an interesting interpretation anyway.
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2010/198/regulation/3/made



Sorry, *some* recumbents.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Nov 2020)

Bicycle development and innovation has been on a continuous upward curve since the late 19th century. So the latest thing is the best thing.


----------



## RichardB (2 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Bicycle development and innovation has been on a continuous upward curve since the late 19th century. So the latest thing is the best thing.



Doesn't just apply to bikes, either.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Bicycle development and innovation has been on a continuous upward curve since the late 19th century. So the latest thing is the best thing.


,
There have only really been a handful of really significant technical developments that can be regarded as game-changing. The Safety Bicycle generic design, pneumatic tyres, sprung saddles, internal hub gears, rider operated derailleurs, light butted steel frames, cable operated brakes, alloy rims, indexed gear shifting for derailleurs (remember SA hub gears have always been indexed!), carbon fibre. Most of what gets promoted now is just marketing spin and of insignificant value. The bulk of the important milestones happened well over fifty years ago, some over a hundred years ago.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> ,
> There have only really been a handful of really significant technical developments that can be regarded as game-changing. The Safety Bicycle generic design, pneumatic tyres, sprung saddles, internal hub gears, rider operated derailleurs, light butted steel frames, cable operated brakes, alloy rims, indexed gear shifting for derailleurs (remember SA hub gears have always been indexed!), carbon fibre. Most of what gets promoted now is just marketing spin and of insignificant value. The bulk of the important milestones happened well over fifty years ago, some over a hundred years ago.


I'd add decent cartridge bottom brackets (not external bearing things) - though you could argue that they are just a development of what existed before, they make life a lot easier.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2020)

Everyone has a clipless moment.... nonsense.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Nov 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Everyone has a clipless moment.... nonsense.



Especially as the vast majority of riders use flat pedals.....


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I'd add decent cartridge bottom brackets (not external bearing things) - though you could argue that they are just a development of what existed before, they make life a lot easier.


Were cartridge bearing really needed then? The old style cup and cone bearing worked very well for decades, and still do. They are fully serviceable so unlike the cartridge in this throw away society are more environmentally friendly.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I'd add decent cartridge bottom brackets (not external bearing things) - though you could argue that they are just a development of what existed before, they make life a lot easier.


I think it is a great shame that the design used in my Viscount Aerospace did not become commonplace as it is maintenence free and so simple and easy to rebuild using off the shelf sealed machine bearings available from any engineering or agricultural provider for pennies. 

The one development in recent years that I think might offer a worthwhile advange are disk brakes.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Were cartridge bearing really needed then? The old style cup and cone bearing worked very well for decades, and still do. They are fully serviceable so unlike the cartridge in this throw away society are more environmentally friendly.



You are right of course but cartridge bearings are fully sealed and will have a much longer working life as dirt can't get into them. 

They also no not load the threads on the BB shell in the same way so if the frame has slightly knackered BB threads it will probably work fine with a cartridge bearing whereas the cups will come loose or strip the thread completely.


----------



## All uphill (3 Nov 2020)

Only poor people cycle.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Were cartridge bearing really needed then? The old style cup and cone bearing worked very well for decades, and still do. They are fully serviceable so unlike the cartridge in this throw away society are more environmentally friendly.


I agree with not using to much disposable stuff but UN55s last a very long time - without being touched - in fact so long it's a good idea to take them out every so often and regrease the interface to check that they don't get stuck.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here's another myth: You need to understand, or even care about, bottom bracket standards if you want to ride a bike.
> 
> I had a bash at understanding all the different stuff but I gave up. And it hasn't hindered me. Same goes for headsets. Now I live in blissful ignorance.
> 
> Edit: on second thoughts I'm not sure it's a real myth. I don't think anyone says you have to. But just in case they do. You don't


absolutely fine if you are happy with what's fitted. I'd still take a look at both now and again though. Grease is the cyclist's friend.


----------



## a.twiddler (3 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I think it is a great shame that the design used in my Viscount Aerospace did not become commonplace as it is maintenence free and so simple and easy to rebuild using off the shelf sealed machine bearings available from any engineering or agricultural provider for pennies.
> 
> The one development in recent years that I think might offer a worthwhile advange are disk brakes.


A weakness of the Viscount Aerospace design was apparently the groove machined into the spindle which held the retaining circlip on each side. From photos I have seen in the past this was where spindle breakages occurred. I never managed to break one, and I did an awful lot of miles on mine, but it was a known issue with the design. However, the basic principle of the design seemed good to me, and an alternative to the use of a circlip groove would not have been impossible to devise.

As for discs, like the little girl with the curl on her forehead, when they are good, they are very very good, but when they are bad, they are horrid. I have had one of each, and still have the bike with the good ones. It is one of the few developments that doesn't make life harder in other respects.

For example, drum brakes are reliable and low maintenance. They don't wear out rims and cover everything with black dust, but they add weight and make wheel removal less easy. Discs can be reliable and low maintenance, but you can't ignore them like drums as mechanical ones at least can reach a critical point where pad wear can suddenly leave you with no brake. Properly designed, they don't add weight, and they don't wear out your rims and cover everything with black dust, and wheel removal can be simpler than even with rim brakes. Also, with the above brakes, if your wheel becomes out of true, eg pothole, broken spoke, etc the brakes still work. Rim brakes are simple, easy to adjust, light, and understood by most people. They don't usually affect wheel removal but do eventually wear out rims, cover everything in black dust, and are more sensitive to wet conditions. Also, if your rim goes out of true they can be affected. But for most people they do the job well enough. All these brake types have developed their own mythology over the years.

Tin opener, can of worms. Discs can generate many threads of their own! So I'll say no more.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Nov 2020)

You will be 25 seconds quicker over a 40km TT when you ride the latest light, aero bike with 60mm rims, despite the fact you weigh 100kg and normally ride around at 12mph on the flat.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Nov 2020)

Also, the latest Specialised Tarmac SL7 is an innovative design focussed on being aero and for climbers, but the old Cannondale Super Six which was marketed as aero and for climbers in antiquated.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Nov 2020)

Mudguards aren't cool; seemingly with the corollary that having your arse and back, right up to the top of your head covered in road filth looking like an attack of explosive dysentery is somehow cool


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2020)

snorri said:


> The myths that helmets provide some sort of whole body protection from any form of injury likely to be encountered whilst cycling.


 It's the aura of smugness that protects you.


----------



## Chris S (3 Nov 2020)

All uphill said:


> Only poor people cycle.


My neighbour couldn't understand why I had bought a bike when I already had a car.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Actually I imagine you probably _would_ be some seconds faster over a 40km TT on a whizz bang bike, compared with a non-latest, non-light, non-aero etc. bike regardless of your weight and fitness.
> 
> I'm pretty heavy (ok, not 100kg any more but I'm no lightweight) and I _do_ normally ride around at 12mph on the flat. I think I'd expect to shave a few seconds off such an effort by using a fancy bike. If I was interested in doing 40km TTs. But I'm not.
> 
> Whether it would be actually 25 seconds or more or less I don't have a clue.


I also expect they would see a difference, but doing some intervals/focussed training would also benefit them


----------



## Toshiba Boy (3 Nov 2020)

Chris S said:


> My neighbour couldn't understand why I had bought a bike when I already had a car.


I had similar, was setting off one morning on my commute to work, and my neighbour asked why on earth I cycled when I had a car sat on my drive?


----------



## Profpointy (3 Nov 2020)

snorri said:


> The myths that helmets provide some sort of whole body protection from any form of injury likely to be encountered whilst cycling.



I thought the Rivera, Thompson, Rivera paper showed a reduction in leg injuries


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> ,
> There have only really been a handful of really significant technical developments that can be regarded as game-changing. The Safety Bicycle generic design, pneumatic tyres, sprung saddles, internal hub gears,* rider operated derailleurs,[ B] light butted steel frames, cable operated brakes, alloy rims, indexed gear shifting for derailleurs (remember SA hub gears have always been indexed!), carbon fibre. Most of what gets promoted now is just marketing spin and of insignificant value. The bulk of the important milestones happened well over fifty years ago, some over a hundred years ago.
> *


*
Who'd ride a cycle where the cycle decided on what gear to be in?*


----------



## a.twiddler (3 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Depends on the recumbent. High racers and more more upright recumbents will likely exceed the max height 635mm rule. But recumbents don’t have saddles so it’d be an interesting interpretation anyway.
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2010/198/regulation/3/made


My Linear just exceeds the 635mm rule. Perhaps less seat padding or changing from 700c to 26" on the back would stop me being an outlaw? It does have pedal reflectors, which may be of interest to passing aircraft, or anyone who might be lying in the road as I pass by. Meanwhile I get to match eyeball to eyeball with motorists at junctions, or peer up the nostrils of 4 X 4 drivers.


----------



## a.twiddler (3 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> *Who'd ride a cycle where the cycle decided on what gear to be in?*


I had a bike with a worn out derailleur like that once.


----------



## Trickedem (3 Nov 2020)

You must have your handlebars as low as possible. No spacers are allowed and your stem must be angled down.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Nov 2020)

KOPS - Knee over pedal spindle

Womens bikes

Power meters being for racers

Turbo training isn't real training

Disc brakes are dangerous

Strength training for endurance based sport


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> You must have your handlebars as low as possible. No spacers are allowed and your stem must be angled down.


Technically, no bike is ever designed to be ridden with spacers under the stem. But there has to be some level of adjustment because hoomans aren't all the same


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2020)

Chris S said:


> My neighbour couldn't understand why I had bought a bike when I already had a car.


This is a very common attitude in much of Italy - I kid you not. Anyone using a bike for practical purposes is poor.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2020)

Quick release spindles/axles are obsolete.

Square taper is obsolete.

Bikes with "obsolete" parts will suddenly fall apart/the wheels drop off like a circus clown car.

And their sad owners will no longer be able to get spares.

And the marketing nazis have raided warehouses and garages across the nation/world and fired all the remaining bits off to a distant planet. Any that don't make it there will burn up on re-entry.

If Chain Reaction no longer stocks a certain bit of your bike you may as well just send it to the tip now or send it to a museum.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

Quick note about the 'road tax' myth
Road tax (as they call it) is based on emissions
Hence if bike were charged - they would pay zero
However they would greatly increase the admin and postage and other stuff
Hence the cost to run it would rise
Hence - the costs for the people who DO pay it (i.e. the idiot car driver who is shouting at you) would pay more for it if bikes were included
Just a thought

More on topic

all car driver hate cyclists

I find that the vast majority of driver act perfectly well

of course if 500 cars pass you properly - you will remember the one that missed you by the thickness of a coat of paint!!


----------



## TempleDancer (3 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I find that the vast majority of driver act perfectly well



I'll probably get flattened by a white van tomorrow, but yep, in all my years of cycling I can count on one hand the number of properly bad encounters I've had with drivers.

For the most part, everyone is happy just to get along. 
(I assume they are happy, they could be frothing with invective and spittle, but I can't hear them and they still pass me with enough room to spare).


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

Chris S said:


> My neighbour couldn't understand why I had bought a bike when I already had a car.



With two of the engineering companies I worked for years ago I drove the works vans, it confused everybody when they realized I could drive but didn't own a car and cycled everywhere, same as a few years later when I brought my first car but continued to cycle to work and only drove in when it was raining.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

Neighbours see us with one car between 2 people - average in this part of the road is about 3 for 2 people

and then see me go out on a bike

I think they think I am weird

(OK by me - I have been called weird many times - mostly by my wife and she should know!!!)


----------



## cyberknight (3 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> With two of the engineering companies I worked for years ago I drove the works vans, it confused everybody when they realized I could drive but didn't own a car and cycled everywhere, same as a few years later when I brought my first car but continued to cycle to work and only drove in when it was raining.


someone at work asked if i had a driving license last week


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Nov 2020)

TempleDancer said:


> I'll probably get flattened by a white van tomorrow


Maybe - I once on a forum/list countered someone's rant that London bus drivers hate cyclists by saying that in my experience they were generally excellent - that very day or the next I had a run in with one who almost knocked me off and couldn't have cared less - all has been well since.
I'd stay in bed tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

cyberknight said:


> someone at work asked if i had a driving license last week



I hope you confused them by saying yes.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I hope you confused them by saying yes.


indeed , half my age and didnt understand why i ride to work if i can drive


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

cyberknight said:


> indeed , half my age and didnt understand why i ride to work if i can drive



Good!


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Nov 2020)

One moron (I don't use the word lightly), a young woman I worked with recently said it was unfair that us older people in social care had to cycle as we couldn't afford cars on our wages. I kid you not! Mind you, as an answer to her utter lack of concern about the environment when deforestation was mentioned she said we could easily just regrow forests in countries that don't use cars as much!


----------



## Twilkes (3 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Actually I imagine you probably _would_ be some seconds faster over a 40km TT on a whizz bang bike, compared with a non-latest, non-light, non-aero etc. bike regardless of your weight and fitness.
> 
> I'm pretty heavy (ok, not 100kg any more but I'm no lightweight) and I _do_ normally ride around at 12mph on the flat. I think I'd expect to shave a few seconds off such an effort by using a fancy bike. If I was interested in doing 40km TTs. But I'm not.
> 
> Whether it would be actually 25 seconds or more or less I don't have a clue.



I think the myth is that if you are suddenly 25 seconds faster over 40km, anybody cares. Unless they're paying you to be fast.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

cyberknight said:


> someone at work asked if i had a driving license last week


I think some people assume that if you do not drive then you have been done for drink driving

That's just how some people think


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2020)

The myth that bikes cost about £40, cos that's what the 'neds' sell em for down the pub.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2020)

Cyclists should ride in the gutter and not take up half the road.


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I also expect they would see a difference, but doing some intervals/focussed training would also benefit them



Spending money is a pleasure.


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Spending money is a pleasure.


This is the 'myth' thread @screenman . The 'truth' thread is over there >>>>>


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2020)

It's not possible to ride a bike wearing jeans.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

The biggest myth among the cycle haters is

all cyclists.............

add in whatever
jump red light
ride on the pavement
knock down old ladies and ride off

anything - some cyclists do whatever - OK 
just like not ALL car drivers drive while on the phone
some do
not all

but every time a cycle hating article comes up in the (enter name of newspaper here) you get comments saving ALL CYCLISTS


----------



## Trickedem (3 Nov 2020)

Triple chainrings are for beginners.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Nov 2020)

This may be wrong
but I believe that cyclist were more skilful and better when we had PROPER gear changes
10 speeds derailleur with no new fangled indexing and the levers on the frame - just in reach* if* you were low enough
so you have to take your hand off the bars for a number of seconds determined by you worthiness and change by using 'the force' or black magic
Damn that taught you to get in the right gear early
and steer through heavy traffic while doing do

damn snowflakes thinking they NEED gear changes on the bars and indexing

(of course I have indexed gears on my handlebars - I''m not stupid)


----------



## matticus (4 Nov 2020)

Twilkes said:


> I think the myth is that if you are suddenly 25 seconds faster over 40km, anybody cares. Unless they're paying you to be fast.


Yes, I think that makes more sense as a myth.
Of course the people trying to sell you all the aero gear care (or rather, they care that *you* care :P )


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Nov 2020)

WHich brings up the myth that

if you spend load of money on more aero clothes, and pedals an bar and $everythingelse
and at the same time you spend loads more money on lighter forks and wheels and tyres 

Then you are dedicated to fitness and this is shown by your improved times and speeds

err - no
if you want to get fit by cycling - make you bike and clothes comfy - so you can stay out longer on the same bike
more often
and eat better

and do it


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> *You must have your handlebars as low as possible.* No spacers are allowed and your stem must be angled down.


Underseat low enough!


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Nov 2020)

Twilkes said:


> I think the myth is that if you are suddenly 25 seconds faster over 40km, anybody cares. Unless they're paying you to be fast.


The thousands of club cyclists who regularly ride time trials care.


----------



## matticus (4 Nov 2020)

The question is whether they care about the OTHER riders times.

(are you saying that thousands of club cyclists care when *I* go faster? Wow :P )


----------



## matticus (4 Nov 2020)

I compete in such things - trust me, *noone* will notice if my 2021 times are 25s faster than 2019!

(And it would be more like 40 riders, not thousands.)


----------



## matticus (4 Nov 2020)

TT = rider against the clock. So it's only really the top couple of places that anyone notices. People tend to notice roughly where they finish relateive to top-n-bottom (both in placings and time terms); but they rarely notice the times of individuals.
I think that's quite clear and simple! 

(In my OPINION it shouldnt' be rider+equipment against the clock, but that is a different issue, and I may hold the minority opinion! )


----------



## matticus (4 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK. I've genuinely lost the point of this one.


Suggest you stop trying to read this thread at teh same time as watching US election news. The male brain does not multi-task!*


*no doubt that's a myth too ...


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Suggest you stop trying to read this thread at teh same time as watching US election news. The male brain does not multi-task!*
> 
> 
> *no doubt that's a myth too ...


yep it is of course - tho some women don't like you pointing this out - no-one really multi-tasks - they task swap like a ramshackle computer - kinda different.


----------



## matticus (4 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was watching the Vuelta. The mythical
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER!!!
> ...


MODS !!!


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2020)

Myth - Your saddle does not smell after a naked bike ride – don't ask me how I know that


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> TT = rider against the clock. So it's only really the top couple of places that anyone notices. People tend to notice roughly where they finish relateive to top-n-bottom (both in placings and time terms); but they rarely notice the times of individuals.
> I think that's quite clear and simple!
> 
> (In my OPINION it shouldnt' be rider+equipment against the clock, but that is a different issue, and I may hold the minority opinion! )


It is rider against the clock, the aero kit is available to everyone who wants it. And why not use the latest stuff to go faster for the same effort? That's progress and it is why we don't use the same bikes and clothing they did in the 1930s, things improve and move on.


----------



## matticus (5 Nov 2020)

I've raced with a rack+guards, and I've raced on a Lo-pro (admittedly old steel) bike. I know which was faster, but I also know it wasn't any more fun than the slower bike.

And I didn't trouble the podium with either setup, so why would anyone care how fast I went, OR what bike I used??

Clearly the 2 peeps above care a lot about having new faster stuff - fair enough. But bear in mind that's NOT the myth that was originally raised. Please try to stay on-topic!!!  :P


----------



## C R (5 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Myth: It is cool to ride around on bikes that are fancier or more expensive than mine. Fact: These people are doing it wrong, they are not proper cyclists and have more money than sense.
> 
> Myth: It is cool to ride around on bikes that are less fancy or cheaper than mine. Fact: These people are doing it wrong, it's a false economy and they are living in the past.


The corollary is that the bike I ride and how I ride is how things should be and everyone else either have more money than sense or are stuck in the past.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was watching the Vuelta. The mythical **** Rider's name redacted **** won.
> 
> Or should that be "legendary" I always get myths and legends mixed up.


Myths become legends over time. So you just have to wait.


----------



## Svendo (5 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> yep it is of course - tho some women don't like you pointing this out - no-one really multi-tasks - they task swap like a ramshackle computer - kinda different.


Or to put it another way Brains are single thread processors; the variation is in efficiency of switching but that’s always less efficient than doing one thing at a time. ‘Never whistle while your pissing’ is I think how the Illuminatus’ trilogy put it; the risk being wet shoes!


----------



## Notafettler (5 Nov 2020)

The myth that you can't wear wellies when cycling. Nobody takes into consideration that you have to walk accross a ploughed wet clay field or tall wet grass to exercise the dog collect firewood and generall foraging when out cycling. Of course you need wellies when cycling.


----------



## Notafettler (5 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Singlespeed bikes wear their drivetrain components more slowly so they last longer/need less maintenance.


One of my Rohloff Santos's is still on its first chainwheel sprocket and chain. It did 20,000 kilometres before i bought it at least 8 years ago. I think the same applies to my electric bike with shimano 8 speed hub which has 6000 miles on it. Wouldn't the same apply to singlespeed set up??


----------



## mustang1 (5 Nov 2020)

Bikes are expensive because low volume sales / carbon layup costs / race-spec components etc etc.

No. bikes are expensive for the same reason golf clubs are expensive: fashion and marketing.

Edit: fixed typos


----------



## mustang1 (5 Nov 2020)

Massive bottom bracket shells and down tubes.

Have we forgotten about stiffness and gone for sleek/aero.

Edit: fixed grammar


----------



## Notafettler (5 Nov 2020)

Svendo said:


> Never whistle while your pissing’ is I think how the Illuminatus’ trilogy put it; the risk being wet shoes!


Terrible example as that's one thing women can do without any risk of wetting there shoes.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Terrible example as that's one thing women can do without any risk of wetting there shoes.


 I don't think that is a given - rather depends.
might be an idea for you to do a bing search with safesearch off.


----------



## Notafettler (6 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I don't think that is a given - rather depends.
> might be an idea for you to do a bing search with safesearch off.


I don't watch that type of porn!


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> I don't watch that type of porn!


Ask some women then.


----------



## simongt (8 Nov 2020)

TempleDancer said:


> But there is not a cycling-press review that doesn't have something to say about the relative compliance of one frame versus another. Unless they tested them on the same tyres, at the same pressure with the same saddles and seatpost then it's comparatively meaningless to me.


But then those who worship at the altar of 'efficiency' don't realise that. Seems that if it's expensive and light, it MUST be efficient - ! 
My take is that as long as the rider is happy with their mount, how it's equipped, how old it is and what it looks like are completely irrelevant.


----------



## Notafettler (8 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Ask some women then.


Like they would admit to peeing on there Jimmy choo


----------



## freiston (9 Nov 2020)

"If it's not on Strava, it didn't happen".

I see plenty of posts on fb by people who forgot to record their ride on Strava or a technical issue messed up/prevented their data from being uploaded - and they seem genuinely upset by it - some even saying that the ride was for nothing/a waste of effort. Of course, the realisation is always after the ride - so the Strava failure did not in reality change anything about the ride. I might be being unfair, but I feel that Strava for some is like holiday selfies and food pics on social media for others.


----------



## Notafettler (9 Nov 2020)

freiston said:


> some even saying that the ride was for nothing/a waste of effort.


Sad, so sad!



freiston said:


> , but I feel that Strava for some is like holiday selfies and food pics on social media for others.


Good point.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2020)

freiston said:


> "If it's not on Strava, it didn't happen".
> 
> I see plenty of posts on fb by people who forgot to record their ride on Strava or a technical issue messed up/prevented their data from being uploaded - and they seem genuinely upset by it - some even saying that the ride was for nothing/a waste of effort. Of course, the realisation is always after the ride - so the Strava failure did not in reality change anything about the ride. I might be being unfair, but I feel that Strava for some is like holiday selfies and food pics on social media for others.




I had a conversation with another cyclist, that as far as I can see is not a forum member anymore, or at least has not posted for a long while. We were talking about my 100 mile challenge rides and he asked if I put them on Strava. I said no. He said in all seriousness, how did we know I actually did them then.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I too am genuinely annoyed if my recording fails for any reason, as it's nice to have a complete record. Now that doesn't mean it's a waste of effort or anything like that, but it is annoying.


Must admit I do very much the same, I've had the Garmin crash on me twice mid ride (storage issue I think) I found it quite annoying


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Nov 2020)

Saying that having it on Strava mean that you did it is daft - I haven't tried it (yet) but from what I've seen it could easily be fiddled - after all the gpx files are just text
but then I was a programmer for many years - so maybe I look at these thing differently
and it also probably explains why I will try to fiddle a ride sooner or later - just to see how easy it is - so if anyone finds my account and finds a ride suddenly appear that Roglic would be proud of - then it is just me fiddling


----------



## matticus (9 Nov 2020)

I believe people with time on their hands have put a lot of time into this - both on the faking side, and the detection side.
So; yes you can fake them. But it's quite time-consuming to beat Strava's checks, and even slower to beat an expert who already smells a rat.


----------



## newfhouse (9 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Saying that having it on Strava mean that you did it is daft - I haven't tried it (yet) but from what I've seen it could easily be fiddled - after all the gpx files are just text
> but then I was a programmer for many years - so maybe I look at these thing differently
> and it also probably explains why I will try to fiddle a ride sooner or later - just to see how easy it is - so if anyone finds my account and finds a ride suddenly appear that Roglic would be proud of - then it is just me fiddling


I think the website referred to in this article has expired, but yes, it’s trivial to rewrite .gpx or .tcx files before uploading.


----------



## newfhouse (9 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> It is indeed trivial, and I've done it once or twice to fill in sections where I was riding but my GPS batteries had died, thus avoiding a big ugly straight line mid ride.
> 
> But what may be non-trivial would be to fake a ride going at a particular speed, with realistic accelerations and decelerations and stops. You'd need to take into account things like the sampling rate of your GPS and I imagine (but I don't know) that a faked ride could be distinguished from a real ride by various tell tale signs so I expect it would get a bit tricky and really, life's too short to care about such things. I guess that's why sites like Digital Epo came into being, because it's actually not trivial if you want to do it well.


I think the original method used was to remove one fix in twenty (or however many were required to provide a given apparent boost) and adjust subsequent fix times to suit. It was possible to see a repeating sudden jump in speed when zoomed in. I’m sure better coding, perhaps modifying lats and longs as well as times, would be able to smooth out such obvious fakery. As you say, all a bit pointless as anything other than a programming challenge. So much easier to use a moped...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Nov 2020)

newfhouse said:


> I think the website referred to in this article has expired, but yes, it’s trivial to rewrite .gpx or .tcx files before uploading.



Trivial to rewrite fit files as well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Nov 2020)

newfhouse said:


> I think the original method used was to remove one fix in twenty (or however many were required to provide a given apparent boost) and adjust subsequent fix times to suit. It was possible to see a repeating sudden jump in speed when zoomed in. I’m sure better coding, perhaps modifying lats and longs as well as times, would be able to smooth out such obvious fakery. As you say, all a bit pointless as anything other than a programming challenge. So much easier to use a moped...



or ebike


----------



## cyberknight (9 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Saying that having it on Strava mean that you did it is daft - I haven't tried it (yet) but from what I've seen it could easily be fiddled - after all the gpx files are just text
> but then I was a programmer for many years - so maybe I look at these thing differently
> and it also probably explains why I will try to fiddle a ride sooner or later - just to see how easy it is - so if anyone finds my account and finds a ride suddenly appear that Roglic would be proud of - then it is just me fiddling


used to be a website digitalepo that got stopped where it could actually alter your speed so if you wanted you could get aKOM, bit pointless imho but i reckon some people did, apparantly you could tell a false track down to the way the data was manipluated to give blocky non smooth speed etc


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Nov 2020)

cyberknight said:


> used to be a website digitalepo that got stopped where it could actually alter your speed so if you wanted you could get aKOM, bit pointless imho but i reckon some people did, apparantly you could tell a false track down to the way the data was manipluated to give blocky non smooth speed etc


Yup - bit like using a 1000W ebike to set a new KOM time
may as well just drive up the damn thing
and I have heard of people doing that to!

I have no clue what people gain from doing that


----------



## cyberknight (9 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yup - bit like using a 1000W ebike to set a new KOM time
> may as well just drive up the damn thing
> and I have heard of people doing that to!
> 
> I have no clue what people gain from doing that


mind you there are very fast people out there anyway , a chap uses used to be on here is local to me and is a coach now and is very fast unaided


----------



## C R (9 Nov 2020)

cyberknight said:


> mind you there are very fast people out there anyway , a chap uses used to be on here is local to me and is a coach now and is very fast unaided


Fast enough to do 50mph uphill? There's a segment of Garmin connect in my commute up a short hill, not particularly steep, but enough to get the heart pumping, I think I managed 12mph up it once. The fastest rider last time I checked was showing 51mph.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Nov 2020)

C R said:


> Fast enough to do 50mph uphill? There's a segment of Garmin connect in my commute up a short hill, not particularly steep, but enough to get the heart pumping, I think I managed 12mph up it once. The fastest rider last time I checked was showing 51mph.


Nah but I think I have a pb on on 17 and the Kom is more like 30


----------



## freiston (10 Nov 2020)

So it seems that not only a) if it's not on Strava then it didn't happen but also b) if it's on Strava, then it might not have happened


----------



## weareHKR (10 Nov 2020)

I just wait while I get back home & then check all the data on Google Maps, gives me a picture of my ride, distance, speed etc... don't have to remember to set it going or pausing etc, just have my phone with me...


----------



## freiston (10 Nov 2020)

weareHKR said:


> I just wait while I get back home & then check all the data on Google Maps, gives me a picture of my ride, distance, speed etc... don't have to remember to set it going or pausing etc, just have my phone with me...


I have referred to google timeline when trying to remember on what days I made certain trips and noticed that unless I am using another app that uses GPS/tracking data (usually Osmand), the google sampling rate is really off - cutting me across acres of fields instead of keeping me to the roads and reducing the mileage massively - probably by about a third most times.


----------



## valh (24 Nov 2020)

The myth that your legs will get big cycling is this true? I mean I have been doing it lately on and off for the last two weeks with no resistance and my jeans fit a little better


----------



## matticus (24 Nov 2020)

valh said:


> The myth that your legs will get big cycling is this true? I mean I have been doing it lately on and off for the last two weeks with no resistance and my jeans fit a little better


I think yes ... and no ...

Not everyone builds muscle in the same way/amount. Most people that have a good diet and make some effort on the bike (you don't have to of course) will build *some* muscle. And those same people will very often lose a little fat somewhere else; so IMO you generally get some change in overall shape, at least initially.

Maybe! There are so many factors ...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Nov 2020)

valh said:


> The myth that your legs will get big cycling is this true? I mean I have been doing it lately on and off for the last two weeks with no resistance and my jeans fit a little better


Not even close to truth generally


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Nov 2020)

valh said:


> The myth that your legs will get big cycling is this true? I mean I have been doing it lately on and off for the last two weeks with no resistance and my jeans fit a little better




I've cycled all my life and I have always had long, fairly skinny legs. I'd wager most other members here are similar. Definition and the tone / firmness of leg muscles definitely improves with more cycling, but not muscle mass. You're not weightlifting. 

Pro sprinters have muscular legs, but that's only because they do a lot of weights in order to produce more short twitch muscle fibre, which is what you need to sprint. It's the weights (and not the cycling) that builds those thighs.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

Tandems are always slower uphill


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Tandems are always slower uphill




You've never met Mr and Mrs Wowbagger on their tandem then? It's hard to believe that something travelling at 1mph can keep up right and in a straight line. 
Bless them though, they pick up a jolly amount of speed going downhill.


----------



## matticus (24 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Tandems are always slower uphill


They definitely go down faster than up. Is that what you meant?


----------



## DCBassman (24 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here because I'm not an expert but I'll hazard a guess that cycling doesn't affect leg_ length_


Quite a few good bits in that!


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Nov 2020)

cyberknight said:


> someone at work asked if i had a driving license last week


I get asked that a lot too... despite no longer cycling to work everyday. I'm always a bit surprised that they seem surprised when I say that I haven't. I'm beginning to wonder if it's one of those questions that everyone asks everyone else at some point.

myth: cycling is a sport.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> They definitely go down faster than up. Is that what you meant?



Nope and your statement is true for any bike. It’d be pretty hard to confuse the two 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Seevio (24 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here because I'm not an expert but I'll hazard a guess that cycling doesn't affect leg_ length_



It affected this cyclist's leg length...


----------



## fatjel (25 Nov 2020)

You need to lose weight before you can enjoy an expensive bike.


----------



## david k (25 Nov 2020)

The biggest myth for me is cycling gets easier, it only gets further and faster 



Well for me it remains the same as I battle weight and age 😁😁🚴‍♂️🚴‍♂️


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2020)

People who have a more expensive bike than you may not have less sense than you.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Nov 2020)

fatjel said:


> You need to lose weight before you can enjoy an expensive bike.


Not a myth but not totally untrue. If you're pushing 100kg + you may find yourself close to weight limits of frames and wheels.

Whether or not those truly matter, I don't know


----------



## david k (25 Nov 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Not a myth but not totally untrue. If you're pushing 100kg + you may find yourself close to weight limits of frames and wheels.
> 
> Whether or not those truly matter, I don't know


I have surpassed pushing it !!!


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2020)

valh said:


> The myth that your legs will get big cycling is this true? I mean I have been doing it lately on and off for the last two weeks with no resistance and my jeans fit a little better


I bike commuted 1 year, year round, including winter, the next year I didn't ride all winter & come spring my cycling shorts were no longer snug around the thighs


----------



## John482 (14 Dec 2020)

In the US people think we're all a bunch of commies that hate cars and people who drive and want to force everyone to walk or ride a bike. Sadly there have been a lot of people out causing trouble just like that and we all get a bad reputation from it. I respect motorists, I have a car myself I'll admit I don't use it as much as someone who isn't into cycling. But, I don't ride for self righteous reasons I ride for my health and for fun. I don't have a Soviet flag hanging in my bedroom or any pictures of Stalin or Mao around my house as some here might think.


----------

